
Georgia election server showed signs of tampering - pulisse
https://apnews.com/39dad9d39a7533efe06e0774615a6d05
======
generj
This isn’t at all surprising, sadly. The actions of the state regarding this
server have been completely fishy from the start.

It's not the people who vote that count, it's the people who count the votes.

